# Monitor LG no enciende



## manu26cba (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola a todos.... Tengo un monitor LG flatron E701S que se apagó, echó un poco de humo y no encendio nunca mas.... Ahora cuando lo conecto al tomacorriente se oyen clics pero no enciende ni el led...... Que puede ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro !

Empezá sacándole la tapa . . .  no tenemos la bola mágica  .

Desenchufalo y sacale la tapa , andá "oliendo" y mirando dónde se chamuscó, posiblemente la fuente.


----------



## manu26cba (Mar 11, 2010)

eso estaba tratando de hacer cuando subi la pregunta.... pero parece que esta pegado el borde superior de la tapa... en teoria es casi seguro que es la fuente ya que ni el led enciende....

Bien, luego de renegar un poco, logre quitarle la maldita tapa..... El plástico no muestra rastros de humo..... Al parecer la imaginación de mi hermano jugó una mala pasada.... Comencé a seguir el positivo con el tester y la primera resistencia es el problema al parecer... Pero luego empezó a fallar mi herramienta así que no me puedo confiar de los resultados que obtuve... voy a tratar de conseguir otro a ver que pasa.... 

A pesar de todo esto, al cerrarlo noté que el tubo se ve medio azulado, como si le hubiesen pasado combustible.... Está "chau" verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2010)

No te asustes y seguí con la fuente .

Por eso me gustan más los testers Analógicos . . .  dependen menos de la batería .


----------



## manu26cba (Mar 11, 2010)

eso estaba pensando..... mi abuelo tiene uno del año del ñaupa.... es un espectaculo.... ya voy a ver si me compro alguno de esos.... entonces seguire viendo....


----------



## ivan147007 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola tu falla seguro esta en el regulador de la fuente de uno grande de tre pines... Saludos....
...........
....


----------

